# BUPA...Wasting money.



## SlurrySlump (29 Jan 2004)

Got TWO final demand letters from BUPA in connection with my annual premium yesterday, despite having paid this three weeks ago, and for which I received a paid receipt two weeks ago. Both final demand letters were simple A4 sized letters placed in large window A4 envelopes plus a 60c stamp on both. Why could BUPA not have used a standard sized envelope and 48c stamp?

Also when I got my paid receipt two weeks ago it came in an envelope marked postage paid but someone had put a 48c stamp on top of the postage paid stamp. In effect the postage was paid twice.

And this crowd have just looked for an 8% increase in my premiums. What a waste of money.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (29 Jan 2004)

Interesting. I got this sort of poor service from VHI but have always found BUPA excellent in comparison (in relation to claims, renewals, billing and generally responding to queries often by email). 

I would have expected BUPA to use metered post which might  mean that large envelopes are delivered at a discount to the normal rates?

You should write to them and complain.


----------



## SlurrySlump (29 Jan 2004)

*Frank.*

Sorry, when I was referring to stamps I meant to say "franked" stamps.


----------



## Tommy (29 Jan 2004)

*Re: Frank.*

Just a thought...possibly the "postage paid" envelope was one printed for use in the UK but not applicable here?


----------



## SlurrySlump (29 Jan 2004)

*I got a job in the post room. It's a dos.*

Written on the envelope were the words. Postas ioctha.
Ceadunas M1020.


----------



## Tommy (30 Jan 2004)

*Re: I got a job in the post room. It's a dos.*

Fair enough


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (30 Jan 2004)

*Re: I got a job in the post room. It's a dos.*

If you do write to them to compain, make sure you use one of their pre-paid envelopes!


----------



## SlurrySlump (2 Feb 2004)

*No response*

Well, I sent them an email, asking them to ring me back. So far nobody has bothered. I left VHI to move to these guys because I thought that they would offer a better service.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (2 Feb 2004)

*Re: No response*

When did you email them? I usually heard back from them within 48 hours by email.


----------

